# Animationsprtogramm gesucht!



## Eismann (27. April 2002)

Hallo
habe Paint Shop Pro 7 von JAsc.
Da ist auch das Animations Shop dabei.Sind aber wenig effekte dabei wie einzelne Buchstaben nacheinander irgendwo hinfliegen lassen .
Gibt es dafür PlugIns oder andere einzelne PRogramme, die super Effekte für Animationen haben?


----------



## Graphics (29. April 2002)

*Macromedia Flash*

Hallo!

Dazu gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, das beste, was es hier gibt, ist Macromedia Flash.

Es können ziemlich schnell mit Tweens und ActionScript geniale Effekte erzielt werden. Das auch noch mit kleiner Dateigröße.

Außerdem bietet Flash die Möglichkeit von Interaktiv, man kann kleine Spiele und eigene Programme machen, auch Webseiten und vieles mehr sind möglich.

Der einzige Nachteil ist aber der Preis, das neue Flash, Flash MX, kostet 599 €, es gibt aber auch Schülerversionen, ungefähr 120 €, und wenn das nötige Geld nicht vorhanden ist, lässt Macromedia meistens mit sich reden.

Ich würd' mich mal auf der Macromedia-Seite darüber informieren.

Für weitere Infos kannst du mich auch gerne kontaktieren:
Andreas_Tschofen@gmx.at 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Graphics (29. April 2002)

*WildSWfX*

Ich bin's nochmal, wenn du aber etwas willst, wo auf Klick schon da ist, dann ist Flash nicht das richtige, da gibt's ein Tool names WildSWfX, mit dem du in wenigen Sekunden komplexe Textanimationen erstellen kannst und als swf abspeichern kannst.

Es ist nicht sehr teuer, du kannst dich darüber auf wildswfx informieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Eismann (29. April 2002)

ICh dachte an Programme wie Ulead Cool 3D 3.5, das aber leider nicht direkt gif dateien öffnen kann


----------



## paraphan (3. Mai 2002)

> wenn das nötige Geld nicht vorhanden ist, lässt Macromedia meistens mit sich reden.



?heisst das, sie verschenken flash an bedürftige studenten oder wie?


----------



## Graphics (5. Mai 2002)

Nein, verschenken wahrscheinlich nicht  , aber wenn du zum Beispiel ein Student bist, kannst du dir sowieso die Schülerversion kaufen (120 €), wenn du das aber nicht bist und du brauchst Flash für irgendwas, aber hast nicht das nötige Geld, schilderst du Macromedia, warum du's dir nicht leisten kannst und warum du's brauchst/willst und vielleicht geben sie dir eine Ermäßigung.
Das hat man mir gesagt, ich selbst habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute dort wirklich sehr nett sind!
Also, probieren...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## paraphan (5. Mai 2002)

ist ja richtig kool von denen. gilt das auch für die anderen macromedia progs & gibt's sowas (studentenversion) bei adobe etwa auch????


----------



## DREAMFX23 (5. Mai 2002)

Was versteht ihr/man denn unter einer Studenten/schülerversion ? Is das die gleiche Version, wie das "original", oder ist diese abgespeckt oder sowas ?! THX4Answers


----------



## paraphan (5. Mai 2002)

original-software, aber weitaus billiger als normal


----------



## DREAMFX23 (5. Mai 2002)

Heyho, thx  Is ja richtig kool 8)


----------



## paraphan (5. Mai 2002)

sag ich doch. schau doch auf den homepages von namhaften software-hersteller mal ein bischen rum. da findest du meistens irgendwo infos zu extrem verbilligten schüler- & studentversionen.

aber obwohl sie billiger sind, kann ich mir leider nicht alle programme leisten, die ich gerne hätte


----------

